# Культурный раздел > Графика >  Аполлинарий Михайлович Васнецов

## ПаранойА

Аполлинарий Михайлович Васнецов (25 июля (6 августа) 1856 — 23 января 1933) — русский художник, мастер исторической живописи, искусствовед, брат Виктора Васнецова.
Аполлинарий Васнецов родился 25 июля (6 августа) 1856 года в селе Рябово под Вяткой (ныне Кировская область), в многодетной семье священника, происходившего из древней вятской фамилии Васнецовых. В тринадцать лет мальчик остался круглым сиротой. Обладая недюжинным талантом, Аполлинарий не получил систематического художественного образования. Учась в Вятском духовном училище, он начал брать уроки у польского художника Михала Эльвиро Андриолли, сосланного в Вятку:
В 1872 году окончил Вятское духовное училище и по настоянию старшего брата, Виктора Васнецова, переехал в Петербург, где жил с 1872 по 1875 год. Учился живописи у Виктора Васнецова, а также у таких мастеров, как В. Д. Поленов, И. Е. Репин, М. М. Антокольский, В. М. Максимов.

В 1875 году Аполлинарий отказался от идеи поступить в Академию художеств и сдал экзамен на звание народного учителя, после чего уезжает работать в село Быстрица Орловской губернии. Вскоре, однако, он разочаровался в народнических идеях. В 1878 году Аполлинарий Васнецов покинул деревню, уехал в Москву, к брату, и с тех пор уже полностью посвятил себя искусству.

С 1882 года Аполлинарий Васнецов ежегодно проводил лето на даче у брата в селе Ахтырка близ Абрамцева, имения Саввы Ивановича Мамонтова, много общался с членами абрамцевского кружка.

С 1883 года Аполлинарий Васнецов начал показывать свои произведения на экспозициях Товарищества передвижных художественных выставок.

В 1885—1886 годах художник путешествовал по Российской империи, посещал Украину и Крым.

В 1898 году совершил путешествие по Франции, Италии и Германии.

В 1900 году Васнецов стал академиком петербургской Академии художеств. В 1903 году участвовал в организации Союза русских художников.

В 1901—1918 годах руководил пейзажным классом Московского училища живописи, ваяния и зодчества.

С 1918 году возглавлял Комиссию по изучению старой Москвы и проводил археологические исследования при земляных работах в центральной части города.

Аполлинарий Васнецов умер в Москве 23 января 1933 года, похоронен на Введенском кладбище. В столице действует мемориальная квартира-музей художника.


Сумерки.

Кремль

----------

